# Помогите опознать модель аккордеона



## TGV (25 Мар 2015)

Просьба помочь опознать модель аккордеона и подсказать по его примерной стоимости. Всем заранее спасибо за ответы


----------



## zet10 (25 Мар 2015)

Аккордеон "Аккорд",стоимость от 0 до 500 руб.


----------



## vev (25 Мар 2015)

zet10 (26.03.2015, 00:51) писал:


> Аккордеон "Аккорд",стоимость от 0 до 500 руб.


Юра, ты еще и расточителен


----------

